

Digg I Want My PageRank Back - alexpopescu
http://themindstorms.blogspot.com/2009/04/digg-i-want-my-pagerank-back.html

======
Jem
It's not Digg's responsibility to increase your PageRank.

~~~
alexpopescu
It is not about increasing the target blog PageRank, but rather on preserving
the correct URLs. By loading the target content on an IFRAME and distributing
their own URL, the target content will appear in search engines as belonging
to Digg AND the target site.

~~~
Jem
Preserving the correct URLs is a lost cause - tinyurl and services of that ilk
make it all but impossible.

With regards to content appearing in search engines as belonging to both, have
you bothered to check or are you making assumptions? Seems to me (from a test
on some of the latest Digg stories) that the original author is ranked for
his/her post, but Digg is not within the first 5 or so pages. Furthermore,
even when appending "digg" to the search term, only the link to the story
summary is shown and not the toolbar-clad page.

